# 1962 Robot



## Yannick (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

Another Belgian bicycle. This 1962 Robot was built in Mechelen, the town I live in so it has some extra value for me. Right now it's nothing more than a poor old bicycle but some polish and NOS parts will make this a beauty!












































Yannick


----------



## partsguy (Jul 1, 2010)

The craftsmanship is incredible on that bike. Nice score!


----------



## sam (Jul 1, 2010)

That does look like an upper grade bicycle.Nervex lugs.1962,the threespeed would have been somewhat old fasioned but till popular.The chainguard and bars look like it was a city or light touring bike.I bet it's still nice to ride.


----------



## sam (Jul 1, 2010)

I forgot to add---there is an antique bicycle club on line from that area of Europe that might be of help.I'll try and run down some links for you---sam


----------



## sam (Jul 1, 2010)

Try:
http://www.cykelhistoriska.se/


----------



## Yannick (Jul 2, 2010)

.se is Sweden, that's quite far from Belgium and a completely other region. There are some smaller clubs over here though.

But in fact, looking at the work that went into the frame, it definitely wasn't the cheapest bicycle. And indeed, the three speed was more of a fifties thing although it's still used today. And it used to be very popular on city/touring men's bicycles in the seventies and eighties.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## sam (Jul 2, 2010)

I started to give you the link for a bicycle museum in Lativa!
BTW--aren't a lot of the great riders Belgiums?Seems I read that once.


----------



## Yannick (Jul 4, 2010)

Hehe. Well, our "Flandriens" have become quite famous with Eddy Merckx as the most famous one.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 22, 2010)

I really like those red and white tires.  I haven't seen any that weren't really old.


----------



## Oldpeddaller (Aug 26, 2010)

Hardly a 'poor' bicycle - with a little tender loving care it'll be beautiful. Nice score! Mechelen - brings back fond memories of the time I spent in Belgium in the early 1990's. Used to stop off in Mechelen for a lunch break when I had to visit Rotterdam on business from my office in Brussels - I seem to remember an "English Pub", just off the main road - (might even have been called the Royal Oak - but I could be mistaken about that). Great food and a small Jupiler. It would be great to ride there on your bike!


----------

